# Lionel KW Transformer Cover Removal



## Mike G (Nov 4, 2014)

I have a 1950's KW Transformer with a bad power cord in need of replacement. 

I need help in removing the cover of the transformer. I removed the 3 screws on top which loosens the cover but it seems the upper and lower control handles need to be removed as well..... which is where I am having difficulty. the handles have a metal logo plate on top with a rivet of some sort in the center. I don't see how those handles are to be removed without damaging them.

Any help is appreciated as well as any advice as to replacing the cord itself
Thanks


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The KW handles simply pull straight off one at a time. After you remove the first there is a metal plate between the two, lift that off and remove the second handle. Remove the whistle handle the same way, by pulling straight up.

There are 4 screws. The fourth screw will be visible as soon as you remove the handles.

Four screws out; lift the case straight up.

Here is the parts breakdown: KW Transformer


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Mike!

While you are inside the transformer, check the carbon rollers for wear, and replace as necessary. You may also wish to replace the whistle rectifier at the same time, to insure proper operation in the future.

Larry


----------



## Togatown (Nov 29, 2013)

MikeG - That was my very first restoration project, seemed a little daunting until I got into it and then found it very straightforward with the help of this forum. 
While I was at it, I also replaced the circuit breaker with a modern one and had to replace a couple of the connector studs that were loose on the back plate. All in all, one of the great transformers Lionel ever made!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i use a kw to power my layout. i would definitely replace the cord and rollers for sure.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

No reason to replace the rollers unless they need it. 

I use brown extension cord I buy at Home Depot for $1. They are polarized, and I polarize all of my transformers the same way.


----------



## Mike G (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks all for your advice and input. I was able to remove the cover.


----------



## fitz04 (Jun 12, 2013)

Servoguy, how do you polarized your xformers with brown xtension cords?will a multy plug surge protector with on/off switch also work?


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Before installing polarized plugs on 2 or more transformers, make sure they are _*phased *_together properly. The polarized plugs can then be installed, and will insure the transformers get plugged in the same way to insure they stay phased. 

Larry


----------



## fitz04 (Jun 12, 2013)

my xformers are all newer,the plugs will only go in one way .would the xformers be phased right already?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

fitz04 said:


> my xformers are all newer,the plugs will only go in one way .would the xformers be phased right already?


Not necessarily. It would depend on the manufacturer. In all likelyhood two of the exact same model will be in phase as the assembly process was the same. Two different models even from the same manufacturer might not (the had different assembly procedures/lines).

Remember all a transformer really is two coils of wire, of which only one (coil) is actually connected to the house outlet. The cord polarity is merely an attempt to keep the switches on the hot leg (un-grounded conductor) of the appliance.


----------



## TrainLarry (Jan 15, 2012)

Expanding on Bobs' post, just because 2 or more newer transformers (different models from the same manufacturer, or 2 models from different manufacturers) have polarized plugs, does not guarantee that they are phased together. You need to check for proper phasing before using them together on a layout, and may possibly have to replace the cord or plug on one if they are not properly phased.

Larry


----------



## fitz04 (Jun 12, 2013)

thank you for the info ! what a Great Forum!


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Fitz, the way you change the polarity or phasing of a transformer is to reverse the two wires in the power cord. What I do when I install a new power cord is use a transformer that I have already installed a polarized cord onto as a reference. With a new power cord installed on another transformer, I plug both transformers into either a power strip or a wall outlet, and then connect the U terminals together (this applies to Type V, Type Z, KWs and ZWs). Then I set one of the controls on each transformer to about 10 volts and measure the voltage between the transformer output terminals. For example, set the A control on each transformer and measure between the A terminals. The voltage should be low, only a volt or two. If the new transformer is phase backwards, the voltage will read about 20 volts.


----------

